

Ask HN: Does Twitter throttle on a per-user basis? - staunch

I'm having trouble using Twitter -- I keep getting "Something is technically wrong". When I log in with a different user everything works fine.<p>I suppose there could be something specific to my account (different group of servers or whatever) that's causing the problem.<p>Does anyone know how this works?
======
th0ma5
I was having the same problem, but I saw my friends who cross-post to Facebook
getting tweets in. As nbpoole posted, they were having some issues, but also,
because of the distributed nature you'll find a Twitter outage to often being
a rolling blackout sort of thing.

Also, they do throttle requests, something like several hundred within an
hour, and I hit some message like that the other day, that I was over the API
call limit, but I think that too was an outage of some kind.

------
nbpoole
[http://status.twitter.com/post/4213087153/elevated-error-
rat...](http://status.twitter.com/post/4213087153/elevated-error-rate)

